# Arthur Miller



## great_beyond (Feb 12, 2005)

Arthur Miller, one of my favorite playwrites. Passed Away Yesterday. Feb. 11, 2005.

http://www.newsday.com/news/local/w...eb12,0,4515293.story?coll=ny-region-apnewyork


----------



## wemeck (Feb 25, 2005)

Very, Very Sad news. I always liked my Favorite Sons.


----------



## ship (Feb 25, 2005)

Was that "All my sons" or Death of a sales man where it was also in question? I like All My Son's also as a great but less known play.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 26, 2005)

ship said:


> Was that "All my sons" or Death of a sales man where it was also in question? I like All My Son's also as a great but less known play.



Thanks Ship. It was late that night. It was All My Sons, My favorite sons was an old TV Show. LOL!


----------



## avkid (Feb 26, 2005)

We have lost yet another great mind of the 20th century.


----------



## ship (Feb 27, 2005)

wemeck said:


> Thanks Ship. It was late that night. It was All My Sons, My favorite sons was an old TV Show. LOL!




Err. not to become a nucence but don't you mean "My Favorite Martin?"


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 28, 2005)

My all time favorite of Authur Miller was his play Fools. A great comedy that just was the most fun I've had the pleasure to work with.


----------



## bcfcst4 (Mar 18, 2007)

For our drama this year we did The Crucible. I was the set designer, and the experience was absolutely amazing. He was an incredible playwrite. It takes a lot to have your audience at a high school show crying, but we did it. So thanks Arthur Miller.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 19, 2007)

dvsDave said:


> My all time favorite of Authur Miller was his play Fools. A great comedy that just was the most fun I've had the pleasure to work with.



Good News Dave. Neil Simon's still alive.


----------



## Logos (Mar 19, 2007)

I have had the honour to LD "Playing for Time" twice. He will be missed.


----------



## LDtheLD (Mar 20, 2007)

Our first mainstage show this year was "All My Sons." A truly great work, as are all his works.


----------

